# To buy or not to buy... Rust is the question.



## Schwinny (Apr 15, 2022)

Three angles, none good.
I think a 3spd Panther perhaps.
Considering condition, It would cost a couple hundred total effort. Maybe a little less.
What think ye purveyors of Schwinn...?
Im thinking a lot of effort for an "eh", return. 
Or maybe just for parts...


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 15, 2022)

$100 for all 5 bikes


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 15, 2022)

A lot of work and expense for no return, unless of course, if it is free!


----------



## bthoff (Apr 15, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> $100 for all 5 bikes



This.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 15, 2022)

$80– fee paid to one who will haul it away.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 15, 2022)

Ide be all over that boys canti bike.  That "rust" is a joke....those bikes are totally builders.  Ive repaired and put back on the road bikes FAR worse.


----------



## hzqw2l (Apr 15, 2022)

That looks like a 54 Jaguar.  Only factory balloon tire 3 speed Schwinn made.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 15, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> That looks like a 54 Jaguar.  Only factory balloon tire 3 speed Schwinn made.



Thats a winner right there...


----------



## phantom (Apr 15, 2022)

The 3 speed bike is a Balloon Jaguar.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 15, 2022)

if you have to ask others I'd say pass. 

what was the price? all of them or each? 

that's at least a $200.00 bike where I live. of course it would be listed on Craigslist for $500.00 and never sell like so many others.


----------



## Mountain Trail Andy (Apr 15, 2022)

Air up the tires and get yourself a paper route......Then you're all set!!   😁  😁 😁


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 15, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> if you have to ask others I'd say pass.
> 
> what was the price? all of them or each?
> 
> that's at least a $200.00 bike where I live. of course it would be listed on Craigslist for $500.00 and never sell like so many others.



They're firm at 150 which isnt bad. But they are a full tank of gas away.
If it was local it'd be in the basement already.
Too much on my plate for that right now.

In Ottumwa, IA  on FB marketplace for  anyone that's in want.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 15, 2022)

I'd pass


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 15, 2022)

I'd a picked up already and this would be a whole different post and story...


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 15, 2022)

While I was worrying about this line-up, a 60s Typhoon was listed and sold in 1 hour for 200.
By the pics it was in real good shape.

I will be picking up a few I've been pining over next week so it's easy to watch these pass.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Apr 15, 2022)

Serial number might tell the story. Looks like a 54 jaguar but the rear brake broke off or never was a jaguar but phantom or streamliner. Either which way.   Still looks like a fun project


----------



## RustyHornet (Apr 15, 2022)

Interesting. Learn something new everyday! Did not know they made a balloon tire with rim brakes. Very cool. I’d be all over that personally. Just a neat bike, and would be cool to see it riding again in all its ratty glory.


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2022)

I would pass.I see quantity not quality.IMHO.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 15, 2022)

" But they are a full tank of gas away."

we no longer measure trips by time or distance anymore. 🙁


----------



## Schwinny (Apr 15, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> " But they are a full tank of gas away."
> 
> we no longer measure trips by time or distance anymore. 🙁



It's true, it would cost another hundred on top considering gas and lunch. the thing that turns me off really is that seat. The bike is sight unseen. So I get there and find terminal rust like the seat. Dents, bends, etc.

There wasn't any rust to speak of when finding old bikes in Tucson, but there weren't many.
I'll get used to it I'm sure. But not yet.


----------



## mrg (Apr 15, 2022)

Someones going to get a deal with that balloon Jag, looks to still have the OG brakes and maybe a aluminum 3 speed, cant tell, the pics won't blow up?


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 15, 2022)

Schwinny said:


> They're firm at 150 which isnt bad. But they are a full tank of gas away.



Forget about it


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 15, 2022)

here in the Land of Fruits and Nuts the other bikes would return your money and the bike would be free. 

🇱🇷


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 16, 2022)

Bicycle cost .... 500 dollars ....

Subscription to CRAIGSLIST cost ....1,000 dollars ....

Things just seem to cost more where I live


----------

